# Want to get back into the woods



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jan 30, 2005)

Well here it goes , sold my equipment and have decided I would like to go work for someone . Stumpage around here is getting scarce and when you do find it , it's top dollar cause the big crews are sky rocketing the prices and now logging insurance is near impossible to get.. Just got tired of trying to run a biz alone when in reality I needed a few guys but could not afford due to outrageous Workers comp rates ..Please people this is a serious thread , please be considerate.

Well here is a little info I put together , if you are interested or know of anyone please let me know . You can email me or send me a PM here . 

Robert Serverius

Location : Southern , NH

Work history : 
R&K Forestry
1996-1999 
Timber Faller , Skidder Op , Feller Buncher Op

Work history :
Lucas Tree Experts
1999-2001
Tree Cutter , Brush Chipping

Work history :
R.C.S. Land Clearing
Owner /Operator
Skidder Op , Buncher Op , TSI Work , Timber Faller
2001-Present

Expierence :

8 Years Directional Felling w/ chainsaw

6 Years Feller Buncher Operation

8 Years Grapple & Cable Skidder Operation


Looking for Full Time work cutting timber or operating skidder/buncher . 

Five - Six days a week
Able to work 8-12 hr days 
Have own saws , transportation , safety gear
Willing to Relocate for job

Very safe , and conduct myself and my cutting in a very professional matter
Work Well with others
Able to take directions and be instructed
Always on time or early to woodlot


Please feel free to ask me anything if you need any more information , I will be more than happy to answer .
I just sold my business and equipment this past month and am looking to get back into the woods cutting timber with a repuatable company in the New England Region preferably but will consider anywhere in the US . I currently live in New Hampshire but am very willing to relocate if the oppurtunity arises . Again please feel free to email me at this address [email protected] with any questions . If you are interested please let me know as I would like to get back to the woods as soon as possible.

Thank You
Rob


----------



## Yellowdog (Feb 1, 2005)

Wish I could afford to move you down here to S. Central Texas. The possibilities are endless for takedowns of large, dead oak trees. I have all the equipment needed just not enough experience or money set aside to pay someone of your caliber a salary while I drum up the work!


----------



## ccicora (Feb 1, 2005)

I would try and give Vegetation Control Service (VCS) out of Athol, Mass.a call. Jeff (sorry last name I forgot) is the Manager and the pay is not bad. They also have a shop in southern NH that you might be able to relocate too.
Good Luck,


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up guys I appreciate it . I have a few places to go to today for interviews/meetings , so we'll see what happens . 

Rob


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 27, 2005)

Rob, I know the feeling. Stumpage down here has gotten HIGH and log prices are falling. I'm really considering getting out of logging due to those same factors. The big companys now will cut the same tracts that I do but can pay a LOT more for them and the operating costs are going through the roof.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Ryan ,

I know that feeling , I have decided atleast for now it is easier to get a paycheck at the end of the week instead of having to chase one down. I have since been hired by a Land Clearing company nearby to run their 653 Deere tracked buncher . Should work out good decent size company have 15 guys working , 2 crews one with rubber tire hot saw buncher and our crew with the 653E track buncher , plus each crew has a brand new 05 748G III grapple and morbark 30" whole tree chipper. So far it's been great..Pay is good and full benefits .. 

Well be safe and hey Ryan congrats on your new baby :angel:


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 1, 2005)

Rob, I was bidding on a 26 acre boundry with 300mbf and bid $35,500 (sealed bid sale) 10 people bid eight of us bid in the $30's one in the $40's but the winning bid was by a large sawmill (they cut 100mbf per 8 hour shift!) that bid $54,500!!! That hurt.


----------



## DDM (Mar 1, 2005)

Ryan Willock said:


> Rob, I was bidding on a 26 acre boundry with 300mbf and bid $35,500 (sealed bid sale) 10 people bid eight of us bid in the $30's one in the $40's but the winning bid was by a large sawmill (they cut 100mbf per 8 hour shift!) that bid $54,500!!! That hurt.



Good Grief! How were they able to bid so much higher?


----------



## Newfie (Mar 1, 2005)

Probably an in house crew, heavily mechanized and they leave the place looking like a bomb went off. At least that's my guess.


----------



## DDM (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes but still Why would they be willing to pay so much more? I mean they went over by 14K.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 1, 2005)

David, they bid $19,000 MORE than I did!!  That hurt!  I've been out bid before but not by that much. Mike you hit the nail on the head, they also HAVE to have something to cut. Up until recently if I didn't have a faily large job (10 plus acres) it was no big deal as I had plenty small jobs but now if they have their equipment near by and someone has 1 or 2 acres they want to cut then the big crews will step in and cut it. As a result I am probably going to start looking for something other than logging, which sucks because I really enjoy the work.


----------



## Newfie (Mar 1, 2005)

DDM said:


> Yes but still Why would they be willing to pay so much more? I mean they went over by 14K.



Huge production capacity can result in cheaper overhead per MBF. Like Ryan said, the mill needs logs and they may be taking a wash on the wood just too keep the mill doors open at certain times, especially when stumpage is in high demand.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats it, I could stay in the game if I got into clear cutting but I have a ethical objection to clear cutting as a general rule. Don't get me wrong, I've seen a lot of timber that needs to be clear cut and allowed to regenerate due to extreamly poor quality.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Ryan ,

I know the feeling of getting out bid , but never by that much .. Unfortunatly logging by way of chainsaws will soon be a thing of the past , almost all the crews I know or see are gone to mechanical..It would be interesting to see a study of the percentage logging by saw compared to shear and processor.. but things evolve I guess.. saws will always have there place in logging as I have yet to see a hot saw that can fall a 40 or 50" diameter tree .. but someday I would imagine it will be done..

Well back on subject anyway  I finally got back to work but thats another subject..lol

Later Rob


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 5, 2005)

Ryan, i too understand the overhead thing. With fuel where it is, it's been a good 10% of my gross the past 2 fiscal years (ok, my fiscal is the calander, it just makes me sound smarter) So this year I'm going to try to reduce my overall milage ...sigh


----------

